# Rats need new home ASAP!!! Yorkshire



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

I went into pets at home today and in the adoption centre they had two female rats. They have health problems, something wrong with their breathing and also have scabs all down there tails (no idea what it is) I was talking to the guy and he said that they have been in there ages so I asked what they will do with them. He was honest and said if no one takes them soon they will be put down! I had them out and they are very sweet, they were hugging me and didn't bite at all. I would take them myself but I have no room and my rats probably wouldn't take to them very well.
If anyone thinks they would like them I would pick them up and we could arrange to meet half way. 

I just don't want them to be put down, they are so lovely 
Also I will try find out what exactly is wrong with them..


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

lets hope somebody homes them


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Where in Yorkshire?


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

In York but I would be willing to travel around an hour out of York


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

The rats are now in a very good home! They are getting treatments are getting well


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jesss said:


> The rats are now in a very good home! They are getting treatments are getting well


With you hun?? Well done either way!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jesss said:


> The rats are now in a very good home! They are getting treatments are getting well


Excellent news, are we going to get piccies of the little ladies


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Sadly they aren't with me! I will have to ask their new owner for pics. I'm just so relieved they are going to be ok, my friend runs a rat rescue so they are going to live out the rest of their days there


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jesss said:


> Sadly they aren't with me! I will have to ask their new owner for pics. I'm just so relieved they are going to be ok, my friend runs a rat rescue so they are going to live out the rest of their days there


Great news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

lovely outcome


----------

